

MySpace on Facebook - bosshog
http://cambridge.facebook.com/networks/?nk=50447218
Corportate espionage or admission of a better platform? 185 Myspacer employees use facebook...probably over 60% of their employees...
======
bosshog
really interesting that facebook supports a myspace network on their site...

